# Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt :-D



## Azrael Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Halllloooo erstmal.
Ich muss jz schonma im voraus sagen, das was ihr hier jz sehen werdet, kann man nur durch cheaten erreichen, aber NICHT dem DEVMODE. Ich habe dafür nur einen Trainer genommen, ich weiß, dass cheaten bei vielen net angesagt is, aber nur mal so nebenbei, ich hab das Spiel, in diesem Fall Crysis Warhead, genau 5-mal durchgespielt   So, jz kommen ersma die Bilder, WER MEHR HAT, REINSTELLEN   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist dieser OH JA so große Alien Komet (von unten )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal der berg von vorne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist irgendein gekritzel, was ich nebenbei entdeckt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm das sieht mir aus wie das nix, wenn man da runterspringt fällt man wie in so ein oder anderen spielen unendlich lange




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn nicht ganz so besonders, aber trotzdem, das sind für diese jahreszeit die falschen texturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist der tunnel, von dem man aus auf den zugefrorenen flugzeugträger gucken kann 

Was mich aber wundert, ist, das an den stellen, an denen ich hinter die unsichtbare mauer gekommen bin, dass da überhaupt keine war, man konnte da so hochrennen o.ä. Ich fands nur so lustig, das musste jz sein  und ich hab noch anderes entdeckt, aber das kommt noch 

P.S.: Ich werde noch ein Video reinstellen, wo man sehen kann, wie man hinter die Absperrung kommt


----------



## Naiuluj (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

oh man, ja wenn man das spiel schon so oft durch hat, da kann man ruhig mal cheaten  
ich werde mich diesen sinnlosen bildern mal anschließen und auch ein paar screens posten die ich vor kurzem gemacht habe:
ein steinkreis in crysis!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haiangriff!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hai von nahem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gut aufgeräumt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unterwasserbett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



Azrael Gamer schrieb:


> hm das sieht mir aus wie das nix, wenn man da runterspringt fällt man wie in so ein oder anderen spielen unendlich lange
> 
> 
> 
> ...




den satz raff ich am trotz bestem willen nicht^^

Ansonsten coole fotos, ihr 2, weiter so!!!

 mann ich glaube i need this game^^


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



-NTB- schrieb:


> den satz raff ich am trotz bestem willen nicht^^
> 
> Ansonsten coole fotos, ihr 2, weiter so!!!
> 
> mann ich glaube i need this game^^


 
Damit ist das Bild ÜBER dem Text gemeint


----------



## Naiuluj (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

noch mehr sinnlose s(cheiß)creenshots
Palmen, selbst im Haus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch mal das ganze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwebende Bäume 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baumhaus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochn fetterer Baum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja fliegen ist schon toll (OHNE DEV-MODE!!!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frau am Steuer, Ungeheuer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raketenwerfer Bug! Wer braucht denn schon Spiegel und Oberkörper, Arme und ein Raketenwerfer reichen doch!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fliegende Autos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrael Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

UPDATE!
Für alle die, die wissen wollen, wie man HINTER die Absperrung kommt, habe ich mal hier ein paar Videos und Schritte:
1. Schritt: Einen Trainer mit (WICHTIG!) max Speed laden, also wo man eine Taste auf dem Numpad drückt und man für immer max Speed hat.

2. Schritt: Trainer aktivieren (mit (ganz wichtig!) max. speed) und Spiel laden

3. Schritt: Man muss in der Mission Frozen Paradise sein, am Wasserfall, da wo man aus einem Tunnel herauskommt und eines dieser dicken Alien Dinger mit einem Auto nach dir schmeißt

4. Schritt: Max. Speed aktivieren, also nicht auf dem Nupad, sondern im Nanosuit

5. Schritt: Den Wasserfall hochrennen 

Und hier jetzt die Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JPZPP26JBmw&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JPZPP26JBmw&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Ein Flug und der Anfang des unendlich langen Fluges  :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PwiB0MfOmKI&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PwiB0MfOmKI&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Die Fortsetzung des unendlich langen Fluges:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9vJWTZILRcI&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9vJWTZILRcI&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


WER MEHR HAT AUF JEDEN FALL POSTEN!! EGAL VON WELCHEM SPIEL!


----------



## Azrael Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

UUUUUnd noch ein UPDATE! 
Ich muss mal ehrlich sagen, es sieht zwar so aus, als ob ich heute Std. danach gesucht hätte o.ä., weil das alte update ja noch net lange her is  Aber insgesamt waren das nur max 1 Std. die ich gespielt habe und die anderen hatte ich auch schon vorher gemacht.
Dennoch, hier mal wd einige fragwürdige Bilder   :

Ich bin eigent nur rumgeschwommen, habe dann aber Treibgut entdeckt, was im übrigen NICHT von mir stammt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch mher Treibgut, was das wohl da soll?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da schwamm auch mehr als nur eines rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist der Zug mal von oben  (OHNE DEV-MODE )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier hab ich eine Kante ohne Texturen gefunden, ist mir noch nie passiert  aber es gibt für alles schließlich ein ertes mal  und von weitem sah es aus wie Schnee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weiß nicht was mich da getrieben hat, aber sowas hat mir doch Spaß bereitet 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D8lwrNLua2w&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D8lwrNLua2w&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Und nochmal nebenbei, wer immer noch mehr hat AUF JEDEN FALL POSTEN!! Und noch einmal, ES MUSS NICHT CRYSIS SEIN, ES KANN AUS JEDEM X-BELIEBIGEN SPEIL STAMMEN, HAUPTSACHE ES HANDELT SICH UM SINNLOSE S(CH****)CREENSHOTS  

UND BITTE BITTE KOMMIS SCHREIBEN


----------



## Explosiv (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Was macht denn die Kiste auf dem Wasser  ?

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Azrael Gamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



Explosiv schrieb:


> Was macht denn die Kiste auf dem Wasser  ?


 
Das frag ich mich auch  Ich hab die halt nur nebenbei entdeckt, weiß aber, das ich keine dieser kisten dahinbefördert habe und ich weiß auch, das es physikalisch eigent nicht möglich ist, das die vollständig auf dem Wasser schwimmen


----------



## Naiuluj (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

soo nachdem wir jetzt schon merkwürdigerweise nen artikel in den PCGH news mit diesem thread gelandet haben, wollte ich euch mit nem bilderupdate versorgen. (videos von mir folgen auch noch ):

Flug über die Küste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Berg im Meer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Berg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runter den Berg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon gab es noch ein paar mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merkwürdige Spitze die aus dem Boden ragt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von näher..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von der Seite siehts aus wie ein halbes U-Boot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von unten sieht man Schlieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mehr Schlieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naiuluj (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

wie versprochen die videos (man kann zwar HD auswählen, die auflösung war auch HD, jedoch hab ich die bitrate gesenkt, damit die videos nicht so groß sind )

flug den berg hinunter (unspektakulär )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnebM7KGxgc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnebM7KGxgc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Beweis, dass man mithilfe des Trainers das Einsatzgebiet verlassen kann ohne zu sterben  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6KSDgnjIe9Y&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6KSDgnjIe9Y&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Bunjee Jumping nur ohne Seil, kein Problem 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OlOZRBRjhf8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OlOZRBRjhf8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Riesensprung!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4idHpt_rf8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4idHpt_rf8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Die nächsten Videos: Totale Zerstörungswut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xQ-StFxACqQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xQ-StFxACqQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Achja die Koreaner waren nach der Aktion übrigens beide tot 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLsPl6Gn3FU&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLsPl6Gn3FU&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mlXFSIAaAmc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mlXFSIAaAmc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Fliegende Koreaner 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pYp8tUVCmF4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pYp8tUVCmF4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

KAPUTT MACHEN!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6rI0gKZNsk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6rI0gKZNsk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Azrael Gamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

SCREENSHOT UPDATE!!
(Für unsere Bilderdurstige und sprachlose Community)

Ich bin mal wd hinter die Absperrung, nur diesesmal mit unendlich Leben. Das ist es, was dabei rauskam:


Ein schwebender Fluss  Oder Moses kam hier vorbei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmal von oben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Direkt an der Kante von Wasser und Land  Anscheinend wiedersetzt sich das Wasser der Physik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Bäume auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da war schon jmd vor mir da  (Colonel Lee)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit wann können Panzer 1. auf dem Kopf stehen? und 2. da oben parken? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da hat wohl jmd Rauchzeichen gesetzt, fragt sich nur womit?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ah mit einem Panzer  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und fliegen kann die KVA auch net 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Beweis, diesesmal von der Seite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ist nochmal der Beweis des von Moses geteilten Flusses 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4VxFRbpv5s&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4VxFRbpv5s&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Ich freue mich natürlich immer noch über andere Posts (wenn denn mal welche kommen würden )

Und auch über Kommis eurerseits  

Und die Bilderserie wird sofort weitergeführt, einen kleinen Augenblick nur


----------



## Azrael Gamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Und weiter gehts mit dem Anhang, da ich keine weitern vorhin mehr hochladen konnte  :

Irgendwo mitten in der Einöde von Nirgendwo, aber Aliens gibbet hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Kante sieht ein wenig .... naja .... komisch aus  Immerhin wächst kein Gras über Klippen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ziemlich lang, nicht wahr? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da sind sie wd, einen Applaus für die FLIEGENDEN BÄUME  (Kann auch sein, dass meine Graka da abgeschmiert ist )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wie vorhin erwähnt, bitte mehr Kommis  UND Bilder natürlich 


Ansonsten freut euch auf noch mehr sinnlose Sachen  (Wobei ich mit meinem Freund einen Casemod gestartet habe, der kommt hier auch noch rein  )


----------



## Oliver (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Hat es einen besonderen Grund, warum ihr die Bilder in 900 x 800 hochladet? Das Seitenverhältnis sieht dadurch sehr bescheiden aus..


----------



## Naiuluj (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

900x800 ist ja die maximale auflösung für dem bilderupload im forum, dann sieht man wenigstens mal was  vllt laden wir die bilder aber noch mal auf nen anderen hoster damit die was größer sind und das verhältnis stimmt


----------



## Oliver (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Andere Hoster werden bei uns aus geschwindigkeitsgründen geblockt  Die Bilder im Forum dürfen beliebig groß sein, solange sie weniger als 1,9 MB haben, nur dürfen diese nicht direkt als Bild eingebunden werden, sondern nur als Thumbnail, weil sonst das Forenlayout gesprengt wird, was den Thread unlesbar macht.


----------



## Naiuluj (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

okay. das wusste ich nicht  vielen dank für die info  dann füg ich die bilder noch als thumbnails ein


----------



## Der Maniac (1. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Schöbe Bilder 

Könnte mal jemand von euch mir den Trainer per PN schicken (oder nur den Link dahin^^) den ihr benutzt? Ich will das auch mal wieder machen, nur funzen die Trainer alle net >_<

Dann könnte ich heute Abend auch mal n paar Bugs hochladen


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

So jetzt bin ich dran,... !

Im inneren der Insel sieht es seltsam aus, sollte ja eigentlich nie jemand zu Gesicht bekommen  !

Sehr sparsame Details,...

Das mit dem Alien war sehr seltsam, ich konnte es animieren mir hinterher zu laufen, sogar hinter die Map wo gar kein Spielbereich von der Programmierung vorgesehen war, danach habe ich es umgelegt  !

Und zum Schluss habe ich im Devmode mit den Befehlen i_noweaponlimit = 1 & i_giveallitems gespielt, macht riesen Spass  ! 
Nuclearer Winter sage ich nur,...
​
Hoffe es gefällt  !

Grss Explosiv


----------



## Azrael Gamer (1. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Ja, wir freuen uns sehr über die Bilder  Am besten ist ja der Berg, den die da falsch gepflanzt haben   Aber du hast vergessen das Alien da einzufügen, was ich auch iwie komisch finde    Danke für die Bilder, wir freuen uns natürlich immer über mehr  
MfG Azrael Gamer


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruss Explosiv
​


----------



## Naiuluj (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

so nun kommen die bilder noch ma in besserer auflösung und schönerem seiteverhältnis


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Bilder dürfen zwar gerne groß gepostet werden, aber nicht im Fließtext. Wer sie direkt in seinen Beitrag einbindet, ist an eine Breite von 900 Pixeln gebunden. Als Thumbnail (Funktion des Forums) ist das was anderes. Daher Olli bitte nicht falsch verstehen, sondern richtig lesen.


----------



## Naiuluj (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

fortsetzung:


----------



## Naiuluj (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



Klutten schrieb:


> Bilder dürfen zwar gerne groß gepostet werden, aber nicht im Fließtext. Wer sie direkt in seinen Beitrag einbindet, ist an eine Breite von 900 Pixeln gebunden. Als Thumbnail (Funktion des Forums) ist das was anderes. Daher Olli bitte nicht falsch verstehen, sondern richtig lesen.


okay danke für den hinweis, demnächst werd ich die forenregeln (und die kommis von olli und dem pcghe team) genauer lesen
sry dafür..


----------



## Azrael Gamer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Hier nochmal die Bilder, größer und als Thumbnail eingefügt.
Der Rest kommt noch.


----------



## Azrael Gamer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Hier die anderen.


----------



## Azrael Gamer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Und jetzt der letzte Rest


----------



## Azrael Gamer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, stell ich gleich nochmal welche rein 
1. Bild: Die KVA kann einfach nicht fliegen, ob sie will oder nicht.
2. Bild: Und Hubschrauber sind auch nicht zum schwimmen gdacht 
3. Bild: Panzer aber auch nicht 
4. Bild: So einen Krater hab ich ja noch nie gesehen 
5. Bild: Die Insel ist irgendwo abseits der Karte 
6. Bild: Wie eigent fast alles, was man hier sieht 
7. Bild Seht ihr den Rauchfaden da? Ich weiß bis jz noch nicht recht, was das sein soll. Meine Vermutung, die Abgase von einem Hubschrauber o.ä. 
8. Bild: Die Flammen stammen ja wohl eindeutig von dem Ami Hubi, oder hat einer einen besseren Vorschlag? 
9. Bild: Oder nicht?
10. Bild: Oder doch?


----------



## Der Maniac (2. August 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Ich rafs net.... Ich bekomm das Spiel zum laufen, mit Trainer, und nach n paar Minuten... BUMM aus *Kopf -> Tisch*

Ich hoffe ich kann hier auch noch was präsentieren in den nächsten Tagen, wenn Windoof Vista dann endlich funktioniert....^^


----------



## Curry (29. September 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

lol.:....machen Sachen sehen echt grausam aus..


----------



## Azrael Gamer (30. November 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



Curry schrieb:


> lol.:....machen Sachen sehen echt grausam aus..



Kann sein 


Aber HIER EXKLUSIV ein NEUES UPDATE mit einem Easter Egg us dem neuem Spiel CoD MW2 und einem sinnlosen video... Aber seht selbst:
Erstmal das Easter Egg:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pyQp1JS-OJA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pyQp1JS-OJA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

und hier eine sinnlose Szene, bei der ein toter Soldat von einer Schockwelle in die Luft geschleudert wird 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LFh5PM5Hbvo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LFh5PM5Hbvo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Ich gucke mal, ob ich noch mehr finde, FREUT EUCH AUF MEHR UPDATES AUS DEM SPIEL CoD MW2!!

MfG Azrael Gamer


----------



## Snade (30. November 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Da in der nähe gibs noch ein Easter Egg und zwahr du bist ja da oben im bad und die treppe wo du hoch gekommen bist darunter liegt noch so ne puppe^^
(haben mein Kumpel und Ich bei CO-OP gefunden)


----------



## rabit (30. November 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

das geht doch noch


----------



## Azrael Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Soooo
Da bin ich wd 
Ich hab nochmal wegen der Puppe unter der Treppe nachgeguckt, einen Screenshot gemacht und hier ist er (bzw. eigent besser sie ) 


P.S.: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mal ein paar mehr als nur drei Leute etwas hier reinstellen


----------



## Azrael Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Ach ja, nebenbei mal so ein Vid, aus CoD MW2 in dem Museum.
Is echt lustig da 
Vor allem der ROTE KNOPF 
"Please don't press F" Natürlich, was machen wir da als erstes? F drücken 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZOyY0Gcggxs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZOyY0Gcggxs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Azrael Gamer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

SOOOOOO meine lieben Leser/innen.
Hier sind mal endlich wieder ein paar Screenshots aus CoD MW2 
1. Ich frag mich immer noch, wie der da hinkam  
2. Was ein hartnäckiger, der hält sich da irgendwie fest...
3. Da sieht mans nochmal.
4. Verrenkung^1
5. Verrenkung^2
6. Verrenkung^3
7. Verrenkung der besonderen Art 
8. Man achte vor allem auf die Finger


----------



## RedBrain (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Moin, jetzt bin ich mal an der Reihe! 

*Borderlands
**Gemischtes*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Auto kann man nicht Schweben. ​ 
*Eastereggs in New Haven*
  Heute ist Weihnachten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

hab nicht vor die kp von MW2 zu zocken aber was soll das im museum? lol das kommt davon wenn man den roten knopf drückt


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

tja....."nicht die austellungsstücke anfassen"
jz wissen wir warum es immer  an den dinger steht steht


----------



## Azrael Gamer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



ole88 schrieb:


> hab nicht vor die kp von MW2 zu zocken aber was soll das im museum? lol das kommt davon wenn man den roten knopf drückt



Wenn man die SP Kp durch hat, gibt es zum Schluss in der Missionsauswahl die Mission "Museum". In diesem werden nochmal die wichtigsten Szenen des Spiels dargestellt.  Find ich persönlich ganz gut gemacht, wobei man nämlich auch alle Waffen aus dem Spiel nehmen kann 



HolySh!t schrieb:


> tja....."nicht die austellungsstücke anfassen"
> jz wissen wir warum es immer  an den dinger steht



richtig 

Nebenbei hab ich noch ein paar neue Bilder auf Lager 
Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht, wie die das hinbekommen 

MfG Azrael Gamer


----------



## Naiuluj (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

ich meld mich auch nochmal zurück mit nen paar bildern

zunächst mal ein rundum-panorama-blick vom US Schiff USS Lexington in Crysis Warhead:





und ich frag mich noch immer, wie kommt der typ dahin und was macht der da?! ich war es jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## nemetona (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

@Naiuluj,
Die Vollbildeinbindung der Bilder habe ich entfernt, dessen größe sprengt das Seitenlayout, dafür die Bilder bitte auf max. 900 Pixel Breite verkleinern. Danke!


----------



## Naiuluj (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

hm der scheiß fehler ist mir schonma unterlaufen aber ich hab die bilder doch auch auf 1440x900 skaliert, war doch eigentlich in ordnung oder nicht??


----------



## Azrael Gamer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

Noch mehr Bilder, wieder aus Crysis Warhead 
Und falls ihr euch fragt, ob das nicht langweilig wird immer und immer wieder das gleiche Spiel zu spielen, kann ich dazu nur sagen: Mir nicht  Vor allem mit einem Trainer  
    

Hier die Bilder.
Zu dem Hai muss ich sagen, der flog iwie da durch die Luft    und hat danach auf der Insel einen Nosegrind hingelegt  
Und den auf den 1. paar Bildern hab ich erschossen, als der in der Luft flog 
Der Hubschrauber ist tauchen gegangen, aber die Insassen lebten iwie noch


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *

omg - In Crysis 2 leben die Haie bestimmt an Land xD


----------



## Azrael Gamer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da haben die Programierer aber Spaß gehabt *



Low schrieb:


> omg - In Crysis 2 leben die Haie bestimmt an Land xD



Noch besser: In Crysis 2 fahren die dich mit einem Nosegrind auf einem Skateboard um Und wenn die dich erwischen bist du sofort Tod


----------

